# PLEASE REPLY.......I really need to hear from you guys



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I took Miralax this morning for the first time. The bottle says to take it with an 8oz of water, but I took with LOTS of water, LOTS more...Is the Miralax still going to work for me if I keep taking with LOTS of water??? or Is that going to change the outcome??? Please, I want/need it to work, I want to know if I'm doing ok by taking with LOTS of more water than just the 8oz. When should I expect the Miralax to start working? I would like to hear about all of you that take Miralax and your experiences PLEASE!!! I never taken anything prescription meds before today. I want to make things better not worst. I was also given Levbid yesterday but for the first time, but I didn't take it yet. I need help with the pain, cramps and IE, but don't want C to get worst. My question is: Can I prevent/avoid the C side effect from Levbid if I take it together with Miralax??? How is Zelnrom different from Miralax??? Which one is better for long term?Please reply as soon as possible, I really NEED the HELP, more than I can say. I'm doing all I know what to do, but my colon is causing me horrible pain, cramps, spasms. I keep loosing weight and feeling so weak. PLEASE, I NEED ADVICE, HELP, SUPPORT AND ENCOURIGING WORDS.Thank you so much ALWAYS!!! Blessings,Abi


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Abi, I have a prescription for Miralax, but have not used it because I've read it doesn't work all that well. Like you, I'm not fond of taking prescriptions. I'm not familiar with Levbid--what is that for?As I've written many times on this board, Zelnorm worked for me about 2 weeks and then stopped working. It also made me feel weird. My intestines made really loud embarrassing noises, too.I know that you had a lot of tests done, so what did the doctor say?? I pray that the Lord will give you some calm and take any anxiety away.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you ABNormal ! Levbid is an antispasmodic, it's supposed to help the spasms and cramps in the colon. I wouldn't like to take it b/c it might cause C to get worst. I had an appt with the Urogynecology doc yesterday and I was in so much pain all day and night. It was so horrible, it even got worst after my am BM. My husband had to help me to make it to my doctor's appt, but all I did was cry, my husband had to do the talking. Sometimes I just want my whole colon removed, I feel trap in my own body. The only light I see in my dark days is the light of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ and His promises. I have to keep my eyes my on Jesus and find strength in Him b/c I don't have any left on my own. I thank you for your prayers, God knows I need LOTS of prayer. Pray for God to give me His wisdom and lead me to do and to take what's best for my body. I pray for all my ibsgroup friends every am. I have an appt tomorrow with my GI doc, I hope we can come up with a plan.A hug and blessings,Abi


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Abi I am so sorry you are going through all this pain. it is so hard being in pain all the time, isn't it. unfortunately I can only tell you about my experience with zelnorm since I've never taken the other two scripts you mentioned. zelnorm will only work for me if I take it every two or three days and also take periodic holidays from it. i guess my body builds up a tolerance to it real fast. but when it does work it usually (not always) works well and I have a complete bm, no side effects. I really wish it would work every day like that but it doesn't. but there are those who've had great success with it.oh yes, Abi, i will continue to pray very hard for you as I do for all of us on the board. prayer and faith really do make a difference. It does sound like you have some good doctors and that's important too. I know God will give you strength and He will help you with your decisions so you can find relief from your suffering. good luck with your appointment tomorrow. please keep us posted.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Hi Abi,For me I need two doses of miralax- i take it with about 8 ox of water- i put lemon joiuce in mine to make it taste better,. I take one dose at about 6 pm and another at 830 pm,the miralax is an osmostic- it pulls water in the colon,. the zelnorm is supoosed to help motility. it is very important to take zelnoerm on a EMPTY tummy - I take mine at 530 am and do not eat till 630. i still take the MOM at bed time too. i have found this combvo wroks for me and also i take regan before lucbnh and dinner, Im on alot but Im feeling good- go every day, no pain and dont even feel I have iobs ezaxcept I take a milion meds.i am keepin you in my daily prayers.Keep your eyes on Jesus!!YSIC:Lori


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think Miralax works for some, but not others. I don't think it matters how much water you take with it. I always put mine in koolaid or lemonade so I can't taste it. It took Miralax about 3 to 4 days to work for me at first, though. After that, it's been pretty regular...5 to 7 times a week.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so confused, hope you guys can help me PLEASE. I went to a GYN/UROGYNECOLOGY/PELVIC SURGEON doc on Tuesday(first time seeing that doc) and he gave me Levbid and the Miralax. I started the Miralax 3 days ago and I'm still waiting for some results. My doc said it might take a week to start helping, I hope it does. But I been in so much pain, cramps and spasms for the last 5 days and I was getting no relieve after my daily BM, so I had do take some MOM last night. I never took the Levbid yet. The URO doc was supposed to treat me for a small bowel prolapse that shows in the defecography test results. Well, he never did mention anything about it and he was only talking about my IBS-C. After a little while, I came out and asked him about the prolapse and he said that he didn't trust those defecography tests. Then he checked inside my vagina with his hand and told me I didn't have small bowel prolapse. I don't know what to think of all this. If defeco test are no good, then why have me do one in the first place. He also told me no take Magnesium supplements anymore b/c it's bad for IBS-C. Told me not take my Yeast B-complex or Ester C(vitamin C) supplements. He said one shouldn't be taking supplements, to just eat healthy. He also told me not drink so much water b/c that could make things worst in my GI system. I'M SO CONFUSED RIGHT NOW...What to do??? My colon surgeon, the one that's supposed to treat my rectal prolapse, was the one that refered me to the URO doc b/c of waht the defeco shows. I went to my GI doc yesterday and told him the whole story and he gave me different antispasmodic pills, "Symax Duotab", to try. Is this one better for IBS-C than Levbid? or the same? He also gave Zelmrom to try until Miralax start working, hopefully. I didn't take the Z yet b/c I took the MOM. I did take the "Symax", but not sure if they helped b/c I also had the heating pad on for hours. Believe it or not....I saw on of those pills(whole)that I took last night(Symax)in my watery stool this morning. How can this be??? Is there something wrong or is this normal? I took the pills around 7:30pm and I took the MOM at 1:30am. I took 2 pills , one is Immediate release and the other is Sustained release. It says to take it every 12 hours, but I didn't take it today yet. Should I take every 12 hours? or Should I take them as needed for the pain/cramps? My GI told me not to call my Colon surgeon b/c he was going to talk to him first. What is going on here???? REALLY CONFUSED!!!Is the Miralax supposed to give me watery BM's like the MOM when/if starts working??If I decide to try the Z, do I have to drink lots of water with it or just a little is ok? Thank you all for your great replies always and I pray that a lot of you guys continue to help me with my confusion/questions here PLEASE!!! I was doing better for a while, I don't know what happened, but I need the help right now. I was trying to gain weight and after this week I lost a few, NOT GOOD...I'm very concern, I don't look right and don't feel right I might have to keep taking something to help me go for a while so I'm able to eat MORE and add some fat to my diet. Help, advice, info and support are always needed and so much appreciated !!!!!!!!God bless you all,Abi


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Abi,take the zelnorm twice a day- ON AN EMPTY tummy- yes take it along with the miralax- thats fine- the miralax will only give you d. if you take alot of it- one or two doses shouldn't. i take mom too and thats why i get d. i would definelty start with e the zelnorm.did you ask the dr.a bout reglan?Lori


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Abi, I sent you an e-mail.God Bless and Keep you!!


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

HI Abi, so sorry to hear of your suffering! I have a comment regarding the doc saying magnesium is not good for IB... and also there was a question about vitamin c and water...I just wanted to say that at some point I think you have to trust your instincts in terms of taking what you think is good for you and what helps. Doctors, like everyone else, all have different opinions and biases, and your body is unique. Some things may improve the way you feel and others not. What about reducing alot of what you are taking and starting over, adding one more med or supplement at a time so that you can tell what makes it better for you. The simpler the recipe you can come up with, the better in terms of managing these problems.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies, it's a daily battle and can't thank you all enough for your WORDS.For all of you who take Miralax daily...Are your BM's like watery D? or normal? I know MOM does that to me. Should I expect the same results with Miralax? I would like to have my daily BM's in the morning before/after breakfast? Should I then take the Miralax at night before bedtime or in the AM when I first wake up? How should I take to be able to have a good BM every morning? I want to feel complete evacuation after my BM's.God bless you all!Love and hugs,Abi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well stool consistancy is going to depend on the dose. If you get enough of any osmotic it can cause watery stools.K.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I took some MOM last night and some Miralax this morning. I had a couple of watery BM's this morning, but I still feel more watery D in my bowels, very uncomfortable  Is that normal? What can I do to make it come out? Is there anything I can do or not do to prevent that from happening?Thank you Kathleen for your input always. I hope to get some answers about this soon.Blessings,Abi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In your rectum or along the rest of the bowel?It is normal for there to be stool (starting liquid and getting more solid as it moves along) in the colon.If you take enough osmotics for it to be liquid at the end it will be liquid all the way around.You really don't want to flush the whole colon out every day. That could be rather dehydrating.K.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I feel liquid all the way around my bowel/colon. The liquid is just sitting in my bowel and I don't know what to do about it. I need to go out to pick my daughter up, but I'm worry that I might get the urge to go while driving around and won't have enough time to make it to a bathroom. Does this happen to everybody else that takes osmotics? or Is my colon just slow to get things moving out? It's so frustrating...If I had hard stool, I can understand having a hard to make it come out, but liquid stool should come out fast. Am I right or wrong?Like I said before, I took MOM last night and Miralax this AM. Is that enough osmotics? God bless you Kathleen,Abi


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have motility or other issues that mean even liquid stool doesn't move as easily.Ideally you want enough osmotics that things keep moving without making you overly sloshy.K.


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Abi, I just sent you another e-mail. I hope you find what you're looking for in it.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Abi,take the mirala x and mom at night so youll go in the am. I take the zelnorm in the am on an emprty tummy and go again an hour later. I can't get oput watery stool either with out the nmotility drugs - reglan and zelnorm- call your dr. and ask about that- although I have watery stool i go completely after 4 times in the am so Im done with pooping after being up a few hours. keep trying stuff and dont be afraid to confront the dr.


----------



## 21715 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have messed around with miralax for 4 months, i have to take 3 capfuls at once for it to work at all then i have diarrhea, i dont like the pressure it causes. I was wondering if lactulose is more predictable. so is you feel like there is water in your colon to come out, just take more miralax, eventually you will get diarrhea.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I was taking Miralax every am for about a week, but I had to stop taking it, at least for now b/c my insides/bowels been floating with water all day. I never had it that bad with MOM before. I get watery D with MOM, but I will usually get empty out in the AM. I stopped taking it last Thursday and I still feel some water. Does this happen to any of you that take Miralax? What can I do to prevent it? I want Miralax to work for me, but I need the watery D to all come out daily to feel better. ADVICE PLEASE !!!!I also would like to know about lactulose? Does it work the same as Miralax? or Does it work faster? I need over night relief.Thank you for your help always, God knows I need lots of it.Blessings,Abi


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Abi, afriend of mine takes miralax and lactulouse- Ive never tried lactuose- have heard it can make you gassy. did you ask about the reglan? id keep trying the zelnorm and not give up.praying for you every dayLori


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Abi, Lorilou is correct, the Lactulose creates a lot of gas!! I take both the Miralax and Lactulose. As far as it working better, well, anymore I don't know what to think. I'm at the point like Marsha - I'm taking two to three capfuls just to work ALONG with the Lactulose!! Unfortunately I do get the watery stool AND never feel empty!!! I can tell you that I'm tired of living this way!! I drink a lot of water EVERYDAY - A LOT - I always have. I personally feel that because I've always consumed so much water that my system is OK with all the water and I think that's why it really doesn't bother me as far as the "full" feeling.I do want to note however, that when I was pregnant with my daughter I HAD TO take the Lactulose in order to have a simple bowel movement. I took it the entire pregnancy. I lost three babies during pregnancy before finally, by God's grace, had my daughter. I was so high risk with her and the doctor did not want be "bearing" down the way I've always had to because I immediately started bleeding after the 5th week of pregnancy.Anyway, it did work so maybe that is an option right now. I wish I had more answers but it seems to be trial and error for everyone. What works for one may not for another.Hope this help!! God bless######


----------



## 18651 (Apr 15, 2006)

hey abigail, i sent you a really long email.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Abi,i have it too.It's the sigmoid colon that dosen't move enough.Lack of electric pulse.You may benefit mostly by apply heat on your spasms.Hot water bottle or heat pad are often the best remedies.


----------

